# TS fence memory



## Niki (9 Aug 2006)

Good day

Today I was cutting boards to 80mm strips, and in the middle I realized that I have to cut different size and then go back and cut again 80mm.

I wanted the cut to be exactly as the first 80mm, so I made a stop to return the fence to the same position as before.

It worked so good that, I had to share it with you.

The stop is made for EB PK255 but I think that you can make it also on other table saws.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM5.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/TS%20fence%20memory/FM6.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Aug 2006)

Great idea, Niki, and so simple (that is, once you've thought of it :roll: ) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Jorden (10 Aug 2006)

Nice idea  Personally I just put a couple of pencil marks on the TS top  

Dennis


----------

